# Fuel filter/water separator with portable tank?



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone run a small micron filter/separator on their skiff with a portable tank? Does it present any problems and is it hard of the fuel pumps on an older 25 hp 2-stroke? Thanks.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Shouldn't be a problem as long as u have no air leaks and vented cap is working properly...


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I use the glass tube style inline filters. They work great, weigh alot less and dont require holes in the boat.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Regardless of what you choose, you shouldn’t have a problem. Compared to the many feet of fuel line, the water separator/filter won’t add much, if anything, to the overall resistance.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 12 gallon portable tank under the bow in my Spear Glades X 17'6" with a transom mounted spin off gas/water filter. The line is at least 20' long with no issues running for 4 years. Running a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke motor.


----------

